# Compilar codigo fuente vlc...

## antogc

Buenas a todos, yo y un compañero estamos haciendo algunas cosillas sobre vlc, concretamente modificar un poco el código fuente para un tema de mosaicos y demas...el lo ha hecho ya en ubuntu...bajó el codigo fuente lo modifico, hizo un configure, meke, make installl y listo....

Ahora lo queremos pasar a gentoo, hemos modificado el código fuente, configure, make, make install, pero como era de esperar en nuestro querido gentoo da errores de que no encuentra modulos y tal...

entonces tenemos dudas en cuanto si se debe hacer algo mas para ello, si hay q tener en cuenta las dependencias, o permisos o cosas asi....podría la información del ebuild ayudarnos en ello???

otra cosilla es que en la carpeta /usr/bin/vlc el binario que contiene es mucho menor (en ubunto casi 1MB y en gentoo ni siquiera 5k) que en el caso de ubuntu (el vinario q precisamente modifica)...es posible que ese binario lo unico que haga es llamar al bianrio real???

se q es un poco complicado el tema, pero weno a ver si suena la flauta...estamos aki apra aprender no??

enga un saludo!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Seguramente la compilación se queja de que no encuentra alguna dependencia que necesita, que en ubuntu ya viene de serie preinstalada y en Gentoo no. (Por eso es Gentoo y por eso va mas rápido, no?)   :Very Happy: 

Deberías instalar todas las dependencias de VLC para poder compilar un binario modificado.

La forma mas facil que se me ocurre es instalando VLC con todos los USE flags posibles activados...

Salud!

----------

## abecedarix

¿Tenéis instalado VLC? En caso contrario, quizás tengáis que  hacer emerge --onlydeps vlc, lo cual instalará las dependencias de vlc. También ayudaría saber cuál es el error, y en caso de que uséis alguna cosa que requiera alguna otra dependencia, asegurarse de que está activada la USE correspondiente, como ha indicado Inodoro_Pereyra

----------

## i92guboj

Realmente aconsejo usar portage para esto, así te ahorrarás unos pocos de problemas. En principio, es tan fácil como copiar el ebuild correspondiente a tu overlay, y añadir una linea epatch para el parche en cuestión (ponlo en el subdir files del dir del ebuild) para aplicar el parche en la sección src_unpack() del ebuild.

Si el parche se aplica limpiamente, no necesitas nada más.

Ten en cuenta, que al añadir el parche quizás se necesiten más deps, si es que añade alguna capacidad... No conozco el parche, así que no se si es el caso. 

Si quieres, pon un link al parche, y dime para que versión de vlc es. Puedo intentar hacer un cambio rápido en el ebuild oficial de vlc. Claro que no prometo nada  :Razz: 

----------

## ekz

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si quieres, pon un link al parche, y dime para que versión de vlc es. Puedo intentar hacer un cambio rápido en el ebuild oficial de vlc. Claro que no prometo nada 

 

Y si no es parche y es una modificación a mano, puedes hacer un diff entre el fichero original y el resultante.

Saludos

----------

## antogc

bueno lo primero q intentamos es instalar los sources tal cual, como si fuera una aplicacion externa a eclipse, pero nos da errores en el make....de librerias y eso...vamos hacer un emerge del vlc con todas las uses posibles a finde dar soporte para todo lo q se pueda. Una vez consifamos compilar bien el vlc el cambio se hace sobre el gui lo cual solo implica volver a compilar...nose se usa nada externo ni librerias, solo cambios sobre el gui.....

por cierto...cuando se hace un configure....se hace un "make" o un "make install" no lo tengo muy claro 

gracias...

----------

## i92guboj

 *antogc wrote:*   

> bueno lo primero q intentamos es instalar los sources tal cual, como si fuera una aplicacion externa a eclipse

 

Mmmm, no tengo ni idea de qué estás hablando ahora mismo   :Shocked: 

Eclipse es un IDE (entorno integrado de desarrollo) para escribir programas en varios lenguajes, y que está escrito en java. VLC no tiene nada que ver ni con eclipse ni con java.

 *Quote:*   

> , pero nos da errores en el make....de librerias y eso...vamos hacer un emerge del vlc con todas las uses posibles a finde dar soporte para todo lo q se pueda.

 

Si pegas los errores, puede que te podamos orientar. Si no, nada podemos hacer.

 *Quote:*   

> Una vez consifamos compilar bien el vlc el cambio se hace sobre el gui lo cual solo implica volver a compilar...nose se usa nada externo ni librerias, solo cambios sobre el gui.....

 

A ver jeje, si tu vas a parchear el fuente y después necesitas compilar de nuevo, ¿para qué lo quieres compilar ahora? Parchéalo, y luego lo compilas. Otro tema distinto es que no sé a qué te refieres con cambios en el GUI. ¿Estámos hablando de editar código fuente en C, no? No se a qué te refieres, pero si cambias el código fuente, ya sea editando a mano o usando un parche, vas a necesitar recompilar el programa completo. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> por cierto...cuando se hace un configure....se hace un "make" o un "make install" no lo tengo muy claro 
> 
> 

 

Usualmente ./configure se usa para configurar los makefiles. Esto permite al programa encontrar los dirs correctos para tu sistema, las libs y todo eso. Luego lanzas "make", que compila el programa. Finalmente, "make install" lo instala en tu sistema. Si ejecutas "make install" y el programa no está compilado o hay algo que no esté al día y necesite ser recompilado, entonces el mismo make lo compila, y luego hace el install. Así que en realidad eso no es problema.

En el ./configure lo que tiene que preocuparte, porque es el paso donde se detectan las librerías. Normalmente si alguna falta, abortará el configure y te informará de ello. 

Me da la impresión de que no teneis muy claro lo que quereis hacer.

Si de verdad quereis compilar vlc pasando de portage y emerge, ¿hay alguna razón para ello? Como ya he dicho, un parche ya existente se puede meter fácilmente en un ebuild.

De verdad, es casi imposible guiarte sin saber exáctamente qué es lo que estás intentando hacer.

----------

